# Se puede quemar un parlante?



## darkpipe (Sep 30, 2008)

Se puede quemar conectandolo con otro en paralelo o en serie o como hacer para poner muchos parlantes y que funcionen bien


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

mmm... no creo, es una simple bobina, si te pasas (siendo muy, pero que muy bestia) igual chambuscas el carton o el plastico y ya flipandonos se pondria a rojo el filamento y se cortaria, pero vamos, si es pa trajinar tu sin miedo.


----------



## ciri (Sep 30, 2008)

lo mas probable es que quemes primero el equipo de música..

pero busca por el foro que hay circuitos de proteccion..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-1&q=proteccion+para+parlantes&sa=Buscar#1165


----------



## Luis_electronica (Sep 30, 2008)

No debe ser fácil quemar la bobina de un parlante. 
Si es posible desconarlos, o sea superar el recorrido mecánico previsto para la bobina en el circuito magnético. Esto puede provocar una desformación irreversible en la suspensión del cono. 
Lo que se debe tener en cuenta al poner parlantes en serie y paralelo, son las impedancias resultantes y su relación con la impedancia de salida del amplificador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2008)

Es posible.
Los parlantes para alta potencia emplean el mismo movimiento del cono para forzar el movimiento de aire a través de la bobina (Por algo será)

La bobina del parlante es la suma de 2 componentes, una inductancia y una resistencia, y la parte resistiva ante una tensión aplicada hace lo que cualquier resistencia "Calor".
Si el calor generado supera las posibilidades de disipación por un período de tiempo suficientemente largo "Chau parlante"


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2008)

Mas que posible.
En un parlante de determinado diametro no puede agregarse 'masa' por las dudas porque significa perder respuesta en frecuencia. 
El cono tendra la robustez mecanica 'justa' para la potencia nominal y la bobina debera ser del alambre mas fino que soporte la corriente a potencia nominal( --> mas liviana).

Al pasarse de la potencia nominal, si es con pasajes musicales, habra por momentos cortos desplazamientos grandes --> morira desconado. 
Pero si fue con algo de nivel 'parejo' durante momentos largos --> se recalentara y terminara quemada la bobina.
Y si el parlante esta diseñado para el orto pasara cualquier cosa!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 30, 2008)

Como siempre Eduardo un grande, explicaste muy bien.

saluditos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2008)

Te gustó ?  (puse el acento para que no haya malentendidos)  Me levantas la autoestima    Tanto en mi casa como en mi trabajo me tienen acomplejado porque cada vez que ven que quiero explicar algo, me cortan diciendo: Deci solamente SI o NO!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 1, 2008)

desgraciadamente (a afortunadamente) los ingenieros  no estamos conformes con decir un simple si o no,   nos esforzamos por decir con anterioridad el por qué SI o No de nuestra respuesta.

saludos.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Pero si fue con algo de nivel 'parejo' ... para el orto ...



Perdona que te baje el autoestima, pero esto no lo pillo. Ya se que en el fondo es lo mismo que dije yo pero mejor explicado, pero ya es por saber que significa parejo y orto (segun tengo entendido parejo es a la par, y el orto es algo que hay despues del recto¿?)


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 1, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> ...segun tengo entendido parejo es a la par,


Tambien es 'igual' o 'llano' , en este caso me refiero a excederse en potencia con amplitud 'uniforme' durante un tiempo prolongado.



> y el orto es algo que hay despues del recto¿


Asi es.  Pocas partes de la anatomia gozan de tanta participacion en el lenguaje como lo que hay despues del recto. En este caso es la asociacion con cosas mal construidas.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

Se puede quemar estando solo, en serie o en paralelo con otros.Podes quemar el amplificador usando un parlante, o dos en serie, o dos en paralelo, o tres... o cuatro...


----------

